# Pure ALSA Support



## Ralphanese (Jul 14, 2015)

Any word on pure ALSA input/output support?

I'm a Linux guy, and pulseaudio is a beefy memory hog...

If OBS had ALSA support, it could possibly improve performance for processor/memory intensive applications.


----------



## lorddrachenblut (Aug 1, 2015)

Have you considered using jack?  I don't know how jacks memory usage compares to pulses usage but it might be a workable solution


----------



## NoSFeRaTU (Oct 8, 2015)

You can try alsa-input plugin from this repo.
One note though: if you want to capture desktop audio you need to properly setup alsa first, for example with snd-aloop module.


----------

